# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Horoskopi Maja

## [Perla]

Si njohes te medhenj te disiplines astrologjike, Majat arriten te perpunojne nje horoskop te tyre, e cila perfshin 13 shenja qe u korrespondojne po aq kafsheve. Qyteterim Maja, sic eshte e ditur, eshte zhvilluar ne Ameriken qendrore, ne nje territor qe perfshin nje pjese te Meksikes, te Belizes, te Guatemales dhe te Hondurasit. Qyteterimi I tyre vjen qe 2000 p.k., kur filluan formimet e para te qyteterimit. Rreth viteve 300 p.k. Majat kishin perpunuar nje system shkrimi dhe llogaritje, dhe kishin si baze 2 kalendare: nje te tipit civil (Haab) dhe nje te tipit ritual (Tzolkin).
Faktikisht Majat perdornin ne te njejten kohe te dy kalendaret, si te ishte nje I vetem. Perkrah ketyre dy tipeve kryesore te llogaritjes se kohes, egzistonte edhe viti henor, I perbere nga 13 muaj, secili prej 28 ditesh, I mbiquajtur edhe vit shkencor, apo kod I Parisit, sepse ishte pikerisht ne Paris qe u zbulua rreth viteve 800. Ky kalendar henor, I nendare ne 13 pjese ose muaj, korrespondon po me aq kafshe, dhe eshte baza e sistemit astrologjik te qyteterimit Maja.


*Fajkoi --->> 8 shkurt -8 mars
Jaguari --->> 9 mars -5 prill
Qeni --->> 6 prill -3 maj
Gjarpri --->>4 maj -31 maj
Lepuri --->> 1 qershor -28 qershor
Breshka --->>29 qershor -26 korrik
Lakuriqi --->> 27 korrik -23 gusht
Akrepi --- >>24 gusht -20 shtator
Dreri --->> 21 shtator18 tetor
Kukuvajka --->> 19 tetor -15 nentor
Palloi --->> 16 nentor -13 dhjetor
Hardhuca --->> 14 dhjetor -10 janar
Majmuni --->>11 janar -7 shkurt*

----------


## [Perla]

*Fajkoi (8 shkurt - 8 mars)*

_Tradita_
Falkoi konsiderohej I shenjte nga prifterinjte Maja. Te kishe ne familje nje objekt Falkua ishte shenje mbaresie per te gjithe. Sipas mitologjise eshte misherimi I fundit ne ciklin e rimisherimit: ne jeten e mepasshme kalohet ne nje cikel me nje evolucion me te madh. 

_Karakteri_
Te lindurit nen shenjen e Falkuas jane persona te forte dhe ambicioze, me dhuntine e sensit te detyres dhe shume te pergjegjshem. Kane tiparet e nje komandanti dhe kujdesen per ata qe I rrethojne. Kane nje mendje te shkathet dhe te shkelqyer dhe dine te kuptojne me lehtesi, te ndihmuar edhe nga nje kujtese fotografike. Domethene ja dalin shume mire ne studime. Edhe pse kane nje ndenje detyre shume te forte, urrejne te marrin urdhera dhe kerkojne ne maksimum te jene te pavarur, qe shpesh mund te shfaqet edhe ne rebelim.

_Femra_
Femra falkua nuk ka nje karakter te lehte dhe eshte shume kerkuese: personat qe jane rreth saj duhet te kene gjithmone dicka te vecante. Per te terhequr vemendjen e saj duhet te jesh intelektual, te stimuluar dhe gjithmone te gatshem per te kenaqur kuriozitetet e saj. Dashuron gjithcka qe eshte e bukur, e rafinuar dhe e kushtueshme. 

_Mashkulli_
Per te pranuar nje ndryshim thellesor te jetes, mashkulli Falkua duhet te jete I bindur qe ja vlen vertet ky ndryshim. Duke qene se ndryshon vazhdimisht opinion, eshte e veshtire te dish se cfare do dhe per ta bere per vete duhet te jesh ne gjendje ta habitesh vazhdimisht. Preferon femrat e bukura dhe inteligjente, te zonjat te shprehin shume me pak fjale. 

_Puna_
Ambicia dhe ndjenja drejtuese, bejne qe Falkoi kerkon aktivitete qe I lejojne te dominoje mbi te tjeret. Edhe ne brendesi te puneve normale kerkon gjithmone te vendoset ne pozicione autoritare. Aktivitetet me te pershtatcme per karakterin e tij jane Gjykates ose Politikan. Mund ti dedikohet edhe karrieres sportive ose spektaklit. 

_Afersi_
Falkoi shkon mire me Kukuvajken dhe me Ketrin. Maksimumi I afersise eshte me Gjarprin. 

Pike e Dobet
Teperimi I kenaqesive trupore te tyre mund te frenoje forcen e tyre.Lulet ose bima
Orkidea vjollceGuri
AmetistaZogu Mbrojtes
Falkoi i madh i bardheElementi qiellor aleat
MerkuriNgjyra
VjollceNumeri I tij me fat
8

*Jaguari (9 mars - 5 prill)*

_Tradita_
Sipas prifterinjve Maja, Jaguaro eshte simboli i kurajos se pakontrollueshme dhe te kapacitetit per te perballuar me sukses punet. Perfaqeson individin qe eshte ne gjendje te perballoje ne menyre te drejte per drejte cfaredolloj rreziku. 

_Karakteri_
Te lindurit nen kete shenje jane persona te bindur ne idete e tyre, qe dine cfare duan qe nga femijeria. Jane pasionante, kane nje sens te forte te drejtesise dhe mundohen te ndihmojne me te dobetit. Dhuntit e jaguarit jane: kurajo, altruizmi dhe kapaciteti per te ofruar ndihme, pa qene nevoja per perfitim personal. I jaguary jane te pavarur dhe kane nje force te madhe terheqese. E marrin veten shume mire ne situate krize, pas cdo humbjeje, arrijne gjithmone te “rilindin” si ne nje jete te re. 

_Femra_
Femra Jaguary ka dhuntine te ambientohet shume mire dhe lehtesisht me ambientin rrethues. Ndryshon sipas situatave qe duhet te perballoje. Eshte e pavarur dhe I pelqen te ndihet e lire, por ne te njejten kohe deshiron te kete perkrah nje partner te zote per ta mbrojtur, edhe se gjate gjithe kohes mban nje sjellje agresive ne drejtim te meshkujve. 

_Mashkulli_
Mashkulli Jaguary nuk eshte I lehte per tu bere per vete, sepse eshte I bindur qe eshte pronari I botes. Duhet injoruar per te terhequr vemendjen e tij. eshte I terhequr nga femrat argetuese, qe dine ta bejne te qeshe dhe ta habisin me gjetje te reja. 

_Puna_
Jaguary ve shume interes dhe pasion ne pune dhe ne zgjedhjet qe ben, qe zakonisht jane te larmishme dhe te levizshme. Te lindurit nen kete shenje urrejne aktivitetet monotone ose perseritese dhe mund te nderrojne shume pune gjate ciklit te jetes. Dine te jene tregtare shume te mire, ja dalin shume mire ne fushen e spektaklit, vecanerisht ne fushen e regjise, dhe mund te kene sukses edhe ne karrieren militare dhe ne sportin profesionist.

_Afersi_
Jaguary zakonisht shkon dakort me Palloin, me te cilin ka shume gjera te perbashketa dhe formojne nje skuader te shkelqyer. Mirekuptim ka edhe me Lakuriqin e Nates. Shpesh Jaguary ushqen nje admirim dhe stimul te madh per Breshken

Pike e dobet
Deshira per te qene te lire I con drej arratisjes nga pergjegjesit e veta.Lule ose Bime
Ebano I KuqGuri
AlesandrinaZog Mbrojtes
Flutura MbreteroreElementi qiellor mbrojtes
DielliNgjyra
Blu-VjollceNumeri me fat
9

----------


## [Perla]

*Qeni (6 prill - 3 maj)*

_Tradita_
Prifterinjte Maja konsideronin te lindurit ne kete shenje Pek (Qen-Ujk), te ndershem, te besueshem dhe te denje per vende pune me rendesi. Ishin te vleresuar si persona fisnike.

_Karakteri_
Flitet per persona te turpshem, te interesuar per problemet sociale, respektues te rregullave dhe te ligjeve, por edhe te hapur per te pranuar te rene. PEK-et shpesh jane me fat dhe duhen nga njerezit per zemren e tyre te arte. Vihen me kenaqesi ne dispozicion te te tjereve, shpesh duke harruar edhe nevojshmerite e tyre, sepse ndjejne thellesisht vuajtjet e te tjereve. Jane shume te lidhur me bindjet dhe me traditen dhe preferojne nje stil jete te thjeshte, pa kerkesa te teperta. 

_Femra_
Te lindurat nen shenjen e PEK-ut, jane femra zemermira, por dine edhe te shfrytezojne dinakerine e tyre per te arritur ate cfare duan. Ja pse shpesh rezultojne te papritura dhe sjellja e tyre nuk eshte shume bashkohore dhe konstante. Ana e tyre me me vlere eshte pershtatcmeria me cfare do lloj situate dhe per mungese pretendimesh. Spontaniteti I tyre shpesh I ben te nderhyjne ne situata qe nuk ju perkasin. 

_Meshkujt_
Mashkulli I kesaj shenje ka shpesh nje vision romantik te jetes dhe nuk I durojn padrejtesite, vecanerisht ne lidhje me te dobetit. Te lindurit ne Pek mund te vene limite, pa pasur mundesin per ti arritur keto limite. Jane pak aventuriere, shpesh jane enderrues, per te cilen eshte e lodhshme te rrine me kembet ne toke. Mashkulli Ujk e le veten te terhiqet nga nje femer shume lehtesisht, gje qe tregon se ka nevoje per te. 

_Puna_
Te lindurit nen shenjen Qen-Ujk dine te impenjohen ne cfaredolloj profesioni. Jane te pamundshem kur punojne ne skuader dhe jane perfekte per te formuar nje skuader. Mund te rezultojne vecanerisht te pershtacem per aktivitetet legale dhe per profesionet te tipit social. I duan kontaktet me natyren, per kete fakt do ishin perfekte ne sektorin e agrikultures dhe per cdo lloj profesioni qe ka lidhje me natyren. 

_Afersi_
Qeni-Ujk arrin te krijoje nje raport te mire me Akrepin dhe Hardhucen, me te cilet krijon nje raport te barabarte. Mund te shkoje shume mire me te lindurit nen shenjen e Gjarprit dhe te Kukuvajkes. 

Pika e dobet
Kane nje ambicie te dobet dhe preferojne te rrine ne hije, ndonje here humbin raste te rendesishme afirmimi.Lule ose Bime
Kampana bluGuri
TurkezeZog Mbrojtes
Pellumbi bluElementi qiellor aleat
JupiteriNgjyra
BluNumeri me fat
10

*Gjarpri (4 maj - 31 maj)*

_Tradita_
Feja e Majave, mendonte se te lindurit e kesaj shenje kishin nje njohje te thelle te esencen se Tokes Meme, e cila shprehej me dashurine per natyren. Ne kulturen Maja, gjapri nuk ka ate ane negative qe ne orient I japin, por perkundrazi ai eshte simbol I mencurise. 

_Karakteri_
Persona zemermedhenj, kane si dhunti nje mendje shume te hapur dhe me ndjesi artistike, te lindurit nen shenjen e Gjarprit ju pelqen te jetojne mire, sigurisht jane autoritare dhe konsiderohen si mbajtes dhe ruajtes se mencurise kozmike. Ambicioze, ecin ne menyre te ngadalshme, por pa ndalim drejt qellimit qe duan te arrijne. Dine te reagojne me maksimumin e ftohtesise, te kalojne veshtiresite dhe te mundin armiqte, me te cilet mund te jene te pameshirshem. Kurse me miqte dine te jene shume te ndershem si askush tjeter. 

_Femra_
Femra Gjarper di te jete shume e rafinuar dhe te levize ne ambientin e saj si nje mbretereshe. Eshte shume e vendosur per tu realizuar me mundesite e saja, duke perdorur inteligjencen dhe mendjen e saj te shkelqyer. Ne dashuri eshte shume pasionante dhe kerkuese me njeriun qe do, te cilin e ve vazhdimisht ne prove per te verifikuar nese eshte ne gjendje te qendroje perkrah saj. 

_Mashkulli_
Mashkulli Gjarper eshte nje fitues dhe eshte shume I zoti ne biznes. Suksesi dhe paraja jane gjithmone ne vend te pare per te, dhe gruaja qe I rri prane duhet te pranoje kete realitet. Mashkulli Gjarper nuk e pranon, ne dashuri, qe nje femer te jete superiore mbi te, keshtu qe kush do ta beje per vete duhet ti pershtatet dhe te pranoje nje rol vartes

_Puna_
Te lindurit ne shenjen e Gjarprit jane vecanerisht te pershtatcem per cfaredolloj aktiviteti qe perfshin parane. Kane shpesh nje talent financiar dhe njohin gjuhen e numerave si askush tjeter. Jane komunikues shume te mire, ja arrijne mire ne mesime dhe ne aktivitetet e lidhura me informacionin.

_Afersi_
Kane nje marreveshje te mire me Drerin, I cili arrin ta qetesoje Gjarprin. Zakonisht te lindurit e kesaj shenje arrijne te shkojne mire me Majmunin, I cili stimulon deshiren e tyre per te jetuar dhe etjen per aventura. 

Pika e dobet
Shpesh seksualiti I ben te jene skllave te pasionit.Lule ose Bime
FikuGuri
Smeraldi dhe GiadaZogu Mbrojtes
SkifteriElementi qiellor aleat
PlejadetNgjyra
Bojeqielli-jeshileNumeri me fat
11

----------


## [Perla]

*Lepuri (1 qershor - 28 qershor)*

_Tradita_
Tradita antike e Majave I jep shenjes se Lepurit Keter dhunti parashikuese. Ketri, ne kulturen Maja, eshte symbol I pjellorise dhe I sasise. 

_Karakteri_
Komunikues dhe jetesor, te lindurit e kesaj shenje mund te behen profesioniste te shkelqyer ne relacionet publike. Jane te shkelqyer dhe konsiderojne shume te rendesishme miqesine. Ekstremisht shoqerore dhe terheqes, por jane te pazote te ruajne nje sekret. Fale karakterit te tyre te mire kane shume miq dhe jane te kerkueshem ne shoqeri. Aktive, arrijne shpesh te bejne shume gjera ne te njejten kohe, fale proceseve mendore me te shpejte ne krahasim me personat e tjere. 

_Femra_
e lindura nen shenjen e Lepur-Keter, eshte shpesh perfaqesuesja e femrave, nga nje pike veshtrimi si te terheqjes femerore ashtu edhe mendore. Jeton jeten e saj si nje komedi e madhe, ne te cilen ajo eshte protagonistja kryesore. 

_Mashkulli_
Mashkulli Lepur-Keter pershtatet mire ne cfaredolloj situate dhe eshte gjithmone ne kerkim te mundesive te reja. Megjithate, nuk impenjohet ne maksimum per te arritur suksesin, duke preferuar nje jete te thjeshte dhe komode. Eshte shume tolerant dhe ka si dhunti nje imagjinate shume pjellore, e cila e con gjithmone te shpike histori te reja, te cilat ne fund arrin ti besoje edhe vete. 

_Puna_
Duke pare zotesine e tyre komunikuese, te lindurit e kesaj shenje, Lepur-Keter, jane shpesh shites shume te zote dhe zedhenes shume te mire per relacionet publike. Aktivitetet ku mund te kene raporte me njerezit, jane me te preferuarit nga ta, sepse aty mund te japin rezultate shume te mire dhe ne te njejten kohe te argetohen. Arrijne te bejne mire rolin e kronistit, te gazetarit, te artistit dhe te tregtarit. 

_Afersi_
Te lindurit nen kete shenje kane shume miq dhe jete shoqerore shume itensive. Arrijne te kene raporte shume te mira me Kukuvajken dhe raporte te rendesishme me Falkoin. 

Pika e Dobet
Veshtiresia per te nderruar idete, duke qene se ecin gjate gjithe kohes nepermjet imagjinates dhe fantazise se tyre.Lule ose Bima
BariGuri
MalakitZog mbrojtes
Papagalli JeshilElementi qiellor aleat
Nebulosa e Kuqe M42Ngjyra
JeshileNumeri me fat
12

*Breshka (29 qershor - 26 korrik)*

_Tradita_
Te lindurit e shenjes se Breshkes konsideroheshin si perfaqesues se durimit. Ne kulturen Maja, breshka ishte mesazheri I perendive, symbol I jetegjatesise dhe e mencurise. 

_Karakteri_
Jane persona shume te kontrolluar, tolerante: duket sikur asgje nuk mund ti shqetesoje. Ne raste veshtiresie largohen me shpejtesi. Ju pelqejne hapesirat dhe mbi te gjitha preferojne detin. Jane shume te durueshem dhe me veshtiresi e humbin durimin, por kur ndodh eshte me mire te mos jesh prane tyre. Jane individe qe ndertojne hap pas hapi egzistencen e tyre, duke mos pasur kurre besim mbi rezultatet e lehta. Jane konservatore, besojne ne vlerat njerezore dhe kane nje sens te thelle fetar. 

_Femra_
Femrat Breshke ju pelqen shume te kujdesen pe shtepine e tyre, qe per to, eshte gjeja me e rendesishme se bashku me familjen. Jane shume te ndjeshme dhe per kete aresye jane gjithmone ne mbrojtje. Ne qofte se hapin zemren e tyre, jane te zonjat ta dhurojne pa rezerva, me kusht qe besimi I tyre te mos tradhetohet kurre. 

_Mashkulli_
Meshkujt e lindur nen shenjen e Breshkes jane te rezervuar, nuk u pelqen te ndjehen ne qender te vemendjes se te tjereve. Nuk hyjne me lehetesi ne kontakt me te tjeret, por kur e bejne dine te jene miq te ndershem dhe te sinqerte. Kane karakter te pergjegjshem dhe konstruktiv. Nuk e lene veten te udhehiqen nga ndjenjat me lehtesi, por jane partnere te besueshem dhe te sigurte. 

_Puna_
Te lindurit ne shenjen e Breshkes, shpesh kane sukses ne pune, sepse jane te durueshem dhe te terhequr, dhe heret a vone arrijne qellimet e tyre. Dallohen vecanerisht ne aktivitete ku mund te shprehin dhuntine e tyrezemermadhesine, dhe vihen me kenaqesi ne sherbim te brezave te ardhshem. Jane mjeke shume te mire, mesues, psikologe dhe asistente sociale.

_Afersi_
Nje raport I privilegjuar vendoset me te lindurit nen shenjen e Lakuriqit te Nates dhe te Palloit, me te cilet ka shume interesa te perbashketa. Simpatizojne me lehtesi edhe te lindurit ne shenjen e Jaguary. 

Pika e Dobet
Bindjet e forte, I cojne shume shpesh, te jene te llogaritshem dhe te njihet menyra e veprimeve te tyre.Lule ose Bime
NopalGuri
SerpentinaZogu mbrojtes
AironeElementi qiellor aleat
SirioNgjyra
E verdhe-JeshileNumeri me fat
61

----------


## [Perla]

*Lakuriqi (27 korrik - 23 gusht)*

_Tradita_
Sipas prifterinje Maja, te lindurit nen shenjen e Lakuriqit te Nates, nuk kane nevoje per aleanca, sepse kane nje degjim kaq te ndjeshem sa mund te degjojne edhe mendimet e te tjereve. 

_Karakteri_
Dine gjithmone instiktivisht se cfare duhet te bejne dhe si duhet te reagojne, nuk kane nevoje per programe apo per strategji, eshte si te kene dhuntine e parashikimit te gjerave. Jane drejtues te lindur dhe marrin gjithmone aprovimin e vartesve. Jane luftetare, kane nje karakter te forte dhe te vendosur, e cila i ben lider ne cfaredolloj situate. Nuk kane frike nga sfidat, jane per aksionin direkt dhe te menjehershem. 

_Femra_
E lindura nen shenjen e Lakuriqit te Nates eshte nje tip origjinal. Nuk i pelqen te jete e njellojte me te tjeret dhe ben gjithcka per tu dalluar. Brilante dhe simpatike, i pelqen te kete meshkujt nen kembet e saj, por kur dashurohet eshte shume besnike. Nuk eshte e lehte ta besh per vete, duhet vepruar me shume dinakeri dhe durim, per te mundur te hyhet ne zemren e saj. 

_Mashkulli_
Mashkulli Lakuriq i Nates ve nje pasion te madh ne cdo gje qe ben, eshte kerkues, po aq me veten sa edhe me te tjeret. Ne dashuri ka gjithmone frike se mos humbe lirine e tij, si pasoje mund te behet per vete vetem nga nje grua, e cila duhet te doje po aq pavaresine e saj dhe te respektoje te tijen.

_Puna_
Te lindurit e shenjes se Lakuriqit te Nates ju pelqen te komandojne; per kete aresye jepen ne menyre totale pas punes. Ja arrijne shume mire ne aktivitetet private, organizuese dhe ne sportet profesionale. 

_Afersi_
Lakuriqi i Nates shtrengon aleanza shume te mira me te lindurit e shenjes se Jaguary dhe te Palloit, qe shpesh kane admirimin e tij. Kane raporte shume te mira me te lindurit e Falkoit dhe te Gjarprit. 

Pika e dobet
Pandergjegjesia e teperuar shpesh i con te perfshihen ne situate jashtezakonisht te rrezikshme.Lule ose Bima
DulkamaraGuri
PerlaZogu Mbrojtes
Pellumbi I BardheElementi qiellor aleat
HenaNgjyra
[e ZezeNumeri me fat
16

*Akrepi (24 gusht - 20 shtator)*

_Tradita_
Per Maja-t te lindurit nen kete shenje kishin misionin per te ruajtur kujtimet e popullit dhe per te ruajtur mencurine.

_Karakteri_
Akrepet jane inteligjente, kane nje personalitet karizmik dhe jane xheloze te intimitetit te tyre. nuk kalojne kurre pa u vene re dhe arrijne te jene ne qender te vemendjes pa bere asgje te vecante. Jane shpirtra te lire. Te tjereve ju transmetojne respekt dhe nuk jane ne kerkim te aprovimit te te gjitheve. Kane nje shpirt vezhgues qe i ben te jene ne gjendje te kuptojne totalisht personat dhe situatat. Fale nje kujtese te shkelqyeshme, nuk i harrojne kurre te keqijat dhe favoret qe ju jane bere. 

_Femra_
Femra Akrep nuk e le veten te arrihet me lehtesi, eshte shume kerkuese, ve ne prove ata qe e duan dhe nuk jepet derisa nuk eshte e sigurte, qe tjetri meriton dedikimin e saj total. Nuk fal tradhetine dhe preferon meshkuj te thjeshte, konkrete. 

_Mashkulli_
Mashkulli Akrep i vjen turp nga ndjenjat e veta, i manifeston shume rralle dhe veshtire qe ti shfaqe apo ti deklaroje ne publik. Kjo mund ta beje te duket i ftohte, por nuk eshte keshtu. Do te zgjedhe nje grua qe nuk do te shfaqe kurre superioritetin ndaj tij dhe qe i lejon te kete (ose te besoje qe ka) kontrollin e situates. Ne intimitet tregohet i hapur dhe seksualisht gjithmone i gatshem.

_Puna_
Te lindurit nen shenjen e Akrepit jane punonjes te kujdesshem dhe te palodhshem, dhe kryejne me te njejtin impenjim cfaredolloj aktiviteti, duke u bere keshtu te nevojshem. Dine te jene te kujdesshem, metodike dhe shume te organizuar, jane perfekt ne te gjitha mansionet qe kerkojne rregull dhe saktesi. Per ta jane shume te mire aktivitetet administrative, kontabilitet, bankat dhe te gjitha format e asistences sociale. 

_Afersi_
Akrepi preferon te shoqerohet me persona qe nuk terheqin shume vemendjen. Te lindurit e shenjes shkojne vecanerisht dakort me Hardhucen, me te cilet kane shume gjera te perbashketa. Mund te terhiqen nga kurajoja e Ujqerve, te cilet i admirojne shume. 

Pika e dobet
Posesiviteti i pazvogelueshem shpesh i con qe te bejne te vuajne edhe personat qe duan.Lulet dhe Bimet
Gruri i ArteGuri
TopazioZogu Mbrojtes
Martin peskatoreElementi qiellor aleat
VenusiNgjyra
E verdheNumeri me fat
10

----------


## [Perla]

*Dreri (21 shtator - 18 tetor)*

_Tradita_
Prifterinje Maja ju jipnin te lindurve te kesaj shenje nje inteligjence te lindur dhe kapacitetin per tu vendosur ne pozicionet e te tjerev. Dreri konsiderohej si nje kafshe qe kishte fuqi te mbinatyrshme. 

_Karakteri_
Jane persona pak a shume te turpshme, me dhuntine e krijmtarise dhe ju pelqejne hapesirat e medha. Duan paqen dhe qetesine dhe evitojne cdo lloj konflikti. Kane shume imagjinate dhe kane nje sens te thelle mbi te bukuren. Shpesh jane krijesa delikate dhe te manovrueshem, jane shume terheqes dhe kjo i ben te duken te bukur edhe ne qofte se nuk jane. 

_Femra_
Femra Drer ka nje natyre elegante, qe e ben te duket perfekte edhe e sapo cuar nga shtrati. Ka nje natyre te spikatur romantike dhe ve ne qender te jetes se saj dashurine, te cilen e ndjek shpesh duke perfunduar me idealizimin e personit ose te situatave, me rrezikun per te mbetur e zhgenjyer. 

_Mashkulli_
Mashkulli Drer e do shume lirine e tij dhe ka shume frike nge lidhjet nga frika e vuajtjes per shkak te tyre. jane te ndjeshem dhe gjithashtu plot me dyshime, vecanerisht ne fushen e dashurise. Jane persona qe kane shume per te dhene nga ana e ndjenjave, por rralle kenaqen vetem me nje partnere, keshtu qe rreziku i tradhetise eshte shume i larte

_Puna_
Nje dhunti e Drerit eshte krijmtaria, shpesh e kombinuar me talentin artistik. Eshte e mundur qe te lindurit e kesaj shenje te drejtohen drejt profesioneve te lidhura ne ndonje lloj menyre me artin dhe spektakelin. 

_Afersi_
Te lindurit nen shenjen e Drerit maksimumin e afersise e kane me te lindurit nen shenjen e Gjarprit, me te cilet kuptohet shume mire ne te gjitha fushat. Raporte shume te mira miqesore ka me te lindurt e shenjes se Majmunit dhe te Breshkes. 

Pika e dobet
Frika. Situatat e rrezikshme ose te veshtira I frikesojne dhe I cojne te heqin dore nga cfaredolloj tentative luftimi.Lule ose Bima
Ceiba meksikaneGuri
Syte e MacesZog Mbrojtes
UsinjoloElementi qiellor aleat
Arusha e MadheNgjyra
Portokalli-e verdheNumeri me fat
3

*Kukuvajka (19 tetor - 15 nentor)*

_Tradita_
Sipas prifterinjve Maja, te lindurit nen kete shenje konsideroheshin EkPulyah, domethene Sciamani te zote per te lexuar ne subkonshen e te tjereve dhe per te gjetur cfare eshte e humbur. Simboli i shenjes eshte Kukuvajka zbuluese. 

_Karakteri_
Duke qene se jane individe te cilet nuk kalojne pa u vene re, Kukuvajket gjenden gjithmone ne qender te vemendjes. Kane mundesine e parashikimit te se keqes qe mund tju vije nga te tjeret dhe rralle parashikimet e tyre jane te gabuara. Ndoshta kjo vjen nga intuita e tyre gati asnjehere e gabueshme. Mund te duken te turpshem dhe te rezervuar ne shikim te pare, por kur hyjne ne konfidence tregohen te thjeshte dhe shume komunikues. 

_Femra_
Femra Kukuvajke eshte shume e ndjeshme dhe deshiron qe te trajtohet me embelsi. Duket sikur ka zotesine qe te dije ate qe tjetri mendon ose ndjen dhe kjo e ben nje shoqe ose nje partnere shume te mire. Ajo terhiqet nga njerez me shpirt dhe moral te madh. Besnikeria eshte e rendesishme per te, ashtu si edhe sinqeriteti. 

_Mashkulli_
I linduri nen shenjen e Kukuvajkes I pelqen te argetohet dhe gjate gjithe kohes te kete njohje te reja, vecanerisht kur eshte shume I ri. Me maturimin e tij e ka me te lehte te ndjeje deshiren per tu ndalur dhe per te krijuar nje familje, edhe pse besnikeria nuk eshte nje nga dhuntite e tij kryesore. 

_Puna_
Te lindurit nen shenjen e Kukuvajkes kane dhuntine e nuhatjes dhe te te zgjedhurit te momenteve, keshtu qe ne pune bien gjithmone ne kembe. Jane vecanerisht te pershtatcem per aktivitete ne sektorin e mjekesise, nganjehere orientohen edhe ne sektorin e botanikes dhe te ekologjise. 

_Afersi_
Kane dhuntine e nje ndjeshmerie speciale, te lindurit nen shenjen e Kukuvajkes, shpesh kane shume miq, mbi te gjithe te lindurit nen shenjen e Lepur-Keter dhe te Falkoit. Raporte shume te rendesishme mund te kene vendosur me te lindurit ne shenjen e Palloit. 

Pika e Dobet
Ndjeshmeria e madhe I ben jashtezakonisht te ndjeshem per problemet e te tjereve dhe kjo I ben ata delikate.Lule ose Bime
Pema e ZgjarritGuri
Opali i ZgjarritZogu Mbrojtes
KukuvajkaElementi qiellor aleat
SaturniNgjyra
PortokalliNumeri me fat
4

----------


## [Perla]

*Palloi (16 nentor - 13 dhjetor)*

_Tradita_
Sipas Maja-ve puplat shkelqyese te bishtit te kesaj kafshe, tregojne lartesine per te shkelqyer me driten personale. Bashkangjitnin shenjen me imazhin e nje mbreti qe shetit madheshtor me nje kurore puplash shumengjyreshe.

_Karakteri_
Kane shume besim ne forcat e veta, Pallonjte jane persona origjinale e krijues dhe kane nje sens te shkelqyer humori. Dine te jene konkurrues dhe deshirojne te permiresohen. Ju pelqen te jete protagonistet ne cdo situate dhe mjere kush kerkon tju marre skenen. 

_Femra_
E lindura ne Pallua i pelqen te vishet ne menyren egzotike ose me sakte ne menyre jo te zakonshme dhe shpesh edhe sjellja e saj eshte origjinale. Nuk jepet lehtesisht ne dashuri, sepse do perkrah nje mashkull qe te jete ne lartesine e saj, por qe ne te njejten kohe mos ta lere ne hije. Domethene do nje mashkull te forte, pore dhe te gatshem qe ta lene veten te drejtohet nga ajo. Ne realitet kjo gje eshte gati e pamundur per tu realizuar. 

_Mashkulli_
Mashkulli Pallua eshte nje drejtues i lindur, inteligjent dhe di te mbizoteroje mbi te tjeret. Nganjehere ka besim te tepruar ne vetevete dhe rrezikon te nenvleftesoje personat dhe situatat. Ne dashuri eshte kerkues dhe kerkon nje partnere qe te dije ta ndjeke ne te gjitha ndermarrjet e tij, por qe edhe te dije ta mahnise me pavaresine dhe krijmtarine e saj. 

_Puna_
Te lindurit nen shenjen e Palloit ju pelqen te japin urdhera, prandaj do kerkojne gjithmone te jene ne pozicione drejtuese, cfaredolloj aktiviteti te kryejne. Jane te zote te ndertojne pasuri te medha, ta humbin ate dhe te fillojne perseri nga zero. Ja dalin shume mire ne verpimet qe kane nevoje per zotesi komunikuese. Jane shites shume te mire. 

_Afersi_
Te lindurit nen shenjen e Palloit kane nje natyre shume shoqerore, qe i ben te shkojne mire me te gjithe. Akordimet me te mira behen me te lindurit e shenjes se Jaguary-t dhe te Lakuriqit te Nates. Raporte te mira edhe me Breshken. 

Pika e dobet
Optimizmi i tepruar mund ti coje te shohin vetem aspektin e kendshem te situates dhe te mos pergatiten per veshtiresite e jetes.Lule ose Bime
AvokadoGuri
TopazioZogu Mbrojtes
Fazani I arteElementi qiellor aleat
AntaresNgjyra
E kuqe-PortokalliNumeri me fat
5

*Hardhuca (14 dhjetor - 10 janar)*

_Tradita_
Maja-t konsideronin te lindurit nen shenjen e Hardhuces, te zote per te nderruar lekure ne cdo moment, sipas situates. 

_Karakteri_
Individe me karakter shume kompleks dhe te pafytyre, Hardhucat jane te zote te ndryshojne lehtesisht sjellje dhe pamje, duke ju pershtatur cdo situate. Duke qene se personaliteti i tyre eshte gjithmone ne zhvillim, gjate gjithe egzistences se tyre jane ne kerkim te vetes. Nuk eshte e habitshme qe nderrojne shpesh pune, shtepi ambient dhe stil te jetes. Jane persona me zemer te madhe, por edhe provokues. 

_Femra_
Femra Hardhuce eshte shume e zonja ne kontrollin e vetvetes, te shtepise se saj dhe te jetes se saj. Di gjithmone se ku te marre cdo gje me cmim te mire, ashtu si edhe te arrije kushtet me te mire ne cfaredolloj situate. Motoja e saj eshte sinqeriteti me cdo kusht dhe e ka te veshtire te fale kush e ka genjyer ose mashtruar. E do shume Diellin dhe jeten ne ajer te paster. 

_Mashkulli_
Nje mashkull Hardhuce nuk e tregon kure veten komplet, eshte shume e rralle qe ai te hapet totalisht perpara nje personi tjeter, duke pasur gjithmone nevoje per hapesirat e tij dhe momente vetmie. Femra e jetes se tij duhet te jete shume e zonja dhe duhet te kete respekt per anet e tij te fshehura dhe per momentet e tij te lirise. 

_Puna_
Te lindurit nen shenjen e Hardhuces jane inteligjente dhe arrijne te kuptojne cdo gje me lehtesi. Jane te kujdesshem, kane nje kujtese shume te mire, analitike, arrijne tia dalin ne cdo aktivitet tekniko-shkencor, te cfaredolloj niveli. 

_Afersi_
Jane shume kerkues edhe ne raportet nderpersonale, te lindurit e kesaj shenje shkojne vecanerisht mire me ata te shenjes se Akrepit, me te cilet shpesh kuptohen pertej fjaleve. Hardhucat terhiqen nga Jaguary-t dhe krijojne raporte te mira me Breshkat. 

Pika e dobet
Pafajesia. Me deshiren e tyre per ti kenaqur te tjeret, ndonjehere heqin dore per te qene vetvetja.Lule ose Bima
IbiskoGuri
GranatoZogu Mbrojtes
KardinaleElementi qiellor aleat
MarsiNgjyra
E KuqeNumeri me fat
6

*Majmuni (11 janar - 7 shkurt)*

_Tradita_
Ne traditen Maja, nje shenje te tille, i jipnin nje kujtese shume te mire dhe shpirt te fuqishem imitues, simbolizuar nga mashkulli Majmun me nje mije fytyra dhe me nje mije emra. 

_Karakteri_
Persona te forte fizikisht dhe shpirterisht, te lindurit e kesaj shenje kane nje mentalitet te hapur dhe kane tendencen te jene te lire dhe te te pavarur. Perkrah tyre argetohesh shpesh, sepse kane sens humori dhe jane vertet te talentuar per te cdramatizuar problemet. Per natyren e tyre aventurioze dhe kurijoze ju pelqen te udhetojne dhe te njohin persona dhe situate te reja. 

_Femra_
Femra Majmun eshte argetuese dhe simpatike, arrin te terheqe vemendjen e te gjitheve edhe pa dashur. Duke qene se eshte shume romantike, i pelqen te flirtoje me kedo per te vene ne prove veten. Dashurohet me lehtesi te madhe, por me te njejten lehtesi nuk dashuron me. 

_Mashkulli_
Mashkulli Majmun eshte shume i pavarur dhe e i pelqen liria e tij me shume se cdo gje tjeter. Eshte ambicioz dhe shume energjik, eshte gjithmone i projektuar mbi te ardhmen. Nuk eshte i lindur per monogamine dhe me veshtiresi con perpara vetem nje relacion. 

_Puna_
Kurioze dhe nervoze, te lindurit nen shenjen e Majmunit jane te zote te ndryshojne shpesh profesion, duke ju perkushtuar edhe aktiviteteve te pavarura. Nuk e durojne dot monotonine dhe rutinen dhe kane nevoje per pune qe tju jape gjithmone stimuj te rinj. Mund te jene reklamues, shites dhe programatore informatike. 

_Afersi_
Te lindurit e shenjes se Majmunit jane shume shoqerore dhe ne pergjithesi kane raporte shume te mira me te gjithe. Admirojne te lindurit nen shenjen e Gjarprit, kurse me Pallonjte mund te jetojne aventura te paharrueshme net e gjitha senset. 

Pika e dobet
Paqendrueshmeria. Humbin lehtesisht interes dhe nuk perdorin plotesisht te gjitha dhuntite qe kane.Lule ose Bime
ViteGuri
PerlaZogu Mbrojtes
KulumbrìElementi qiellor aleat
Ylli I madh I Zi (Grupimi Yjor I Mjellmes )Ngjyra
E Kuqe-VjollceNumeri me fat
7

----------


## baby_bù

E kam lexuar kete [Perla]

Eshte shum interesante dhe per ata qe nuk besojne ne parashikime ... Kam qene nje prej tyre dhe çuditerisht ketu kam besuar ,pasi pershkrimet jane reale dhe tek mua jane te vertete te gjitha ... plotesisht te gjitha  :ngerdheshje: 

Une jam Dreri sipas Majave  :perqeshje:  hihihhiihihih

----------


## elen

qekam Lepulushi..Mi piace tanto..

Aman sikur shajne njeri keta po une ne fakt u besoj horoskopeve,,ca ti besh, nuk jemi te gjithe perfekte.. :xx:

----------


## baby_bù

> qekam Lepulushi..Mi piace tanto..
> 
> Aman sikur shajne njeri keta po une ne fakt u besoj horoskopeve,,ca ti besh, nuk jemi te gjithe perfekte..


Hahahahha pse moj shajne nga emrat e shenjave hahahahhahah.Jane veçse emertime ,sa per ti ndryshuar nga horoskopi tradicional  :ngerdheshje: 
Rendesi ka se cfare thuhet ne parashikimin e tyre i  cili mbetet vecse nje parashikim por qe per cudine tone funksionon  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## elen

> Hahahahha pse moj shajne nga emrat e shenjave hahahahhahah.Jane veçse emertime ,sa per ti ndryshuar nga horoskopi tradicional 
> Rendesi ka se cfare thuhet ne parashikimin e tyre i  cili mbetet vecse nje parashikim por qe per cudine tone funksionon


aty me ta kisha..boooo

qe te gjitha oroskopet tregojne anën e mirë të personit dhe të duket vetja sikur je më i kulluari i dynjase..Pastaj c Lepulush mavria, preferoj oroskopin çinez se aty jam Tigriiiii..

ndoshta nuk u shpreha mire, 

por une pse kuptoj se cfare dua  them dhe ti pse nuk e kupton se cfare dua them une???hahahahahahaha 
natën natën..

----------


## xfiles

Une qenkam Qen,
qen besnik , hallall.
Dhe mi ka gjet te gjitha.

----------


## jessi89

une jam *dreri* ....... shume interesant shume gjera i kam te verteta.

----------


## elen

> une jam *dreri* ....... shume interesant shume gjera i kam te verteta.


nga briret si vete kto kohet e fundit ??Mbahesh ndonje cike??  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Marijuana85

Qenkam Lepur .......  :buzeqeshje: 
ca gjera ishin te verteta por jo se nuk mundem  te mbajm  sekreta !! 
persh [Perla]  :shkelje syri:

----------


## baby_bù

Diku kam lexuar qe profecite e tyre i bazojne ne elemtet natyrore toka uji ajri shume interesante e gjitha  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gatusso

Qfarë te beje une qe jam *"Tabëll Duhani"* ne Horoskop dhe asesi nuk po mund te ma parshofin te ardhmen keta  *Bastorgjij*

----------


## jessi89

moj Elenke,shif bishtin e lepurit tat ti mi dreqe, jo briret e mi...hahha..lol

----------


## elen

> moj Elenke,shif bishtin e lepurit tat ti mi dreqe, jo briret e mi...hahha..lol


bisht bisht ngelet,,apo ce ka lepuri, një fije..E te doje ta dredhi, nuk dridhet dot.. :ngerdheshje: 

Me brirët është problemi.. :pa dhembe:  nuku të nxe dera..j/k

----------


## DI_ANA

Une qenkam lakuriqi....mi paska gjet Maja.

Teme e bukur Perla..

Respekte

----------

